# Converting from Mens Physique to Classic



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

After recent calender changes, im no longer able to compete in the Welsh Mens Physique this year, since my post show goal was to progress into the Classic Class next year im going to start my growing earlier than planned. My legs are shockingly bad and need bringing up to scratch so my focus of attention will be primarily on them!

My current Stats:

Height: 177cm

Weight: 175lbs

Bodyfat: 12%



Based on my stats, to enter the Classics competitively i need to be on stage at max 83kg (182lbs)

So a fair chunk of muscle needs to be added over the next year


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Why not just stick to Mens Physique next year as I'd think you'd place really well.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

what are the changes then?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Why not just stick to Mens Physique next year as I'd think you'd place really well.


That's an option but I'd like to have a go at being judged as a bodybuilder instead, I'll be able to have a more aggressive stage presence, pumped up and freaky looking which I think I'll prefer. Thanks for the remark of doing well though!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> what are the changes then?


Going away on a family holiday for 2 weeks to Portugal, couldn't afford to go during summer holidays so are going in Sept instead when it's cheaper


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Early morning start to prepare and adjust my diet plan, im going to try CBL density bulking. This is something completely new to me, previously if ive wanted to gain weight ive just filled myself up all day long with junk food and hoped for the best. Since im already eating from a CBL diet plan i might aswel continue with it but just adjust it slightly to add in more calories.

Anyone on here who uses also uses CBL to grow as opposed to using low gi carbs with every meal?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Cbl?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Cbl?


X2


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Cbl?


Carb Back Load


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Carb Back Load


Oh ok


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Im doing CBA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Im doing CBA


Carbs Before Afternoon? lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> Early morning start to prepare and adjust my diet plan, im going to try CBL density bulking. This is something completely new to me, previously if ive wanted to gain weight ive just filled myself up all day long with junk food and hoped for the best. Since im already eating from a CBL diet plan i might aswel continue with it but just adjust it slightly to add in more calories.
> 
> Anyone on here who uses also uses CBL to grow as opposed to using low gi carbs with every meal?


Yes got to 110kg with it we based around 500 gram of carbs around workout

Pre intra post

Rice flour/ whey pre

Malto/Karbolyn/bcaa/eaa etc intra

Pwo,

Grape juice/cereal/whey (around 200 gram carbs here)

Post post workout

White pot/meat


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Just to confirm I was relating to carb back loading, my new diet plan is now set, protein and fat during the day and all carbs are post workout into evening


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> Just to confirm I was relating to carb back loading, my new diet plan is now set, protein and fat during the day and all carbs are post workout into evening


Yes that is the method meal 1-4 were pro fat them introduce carbs 40 min pre for around a three-four hour window ,

True cbl is actaully eating as much crap as possible pwo,

and just protein during the day

What your doing (and I done) is more

Similar to the mountain dog diet


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my draft diet plan, may alter as i go along but should stay roughly the same


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> This is my draft diet plan, may alter as i go along but should stay roughly the same
> 
> View attachment 153873


Looks good mate only thing,

Maybe oats pwo are a little too high in fat and low Gi, maybe something like low fat pancakes/cereal/weight watchers cakes(pscarb mentioned these) for your pwo carb?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

New training plan started today, legs every monday as they are my weakest part and need to be my main focusing point!

Need to get them up to scratch ready for next year!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Joined new gym today, far better equipment and training space!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Bit of an update, diet is working well! not struggling with the quantity of food at all and the meals dont seem to be boring or plain.

Its safe to say im filling out quickly, from being in a depleted state for 4 weeks with minimal carbs to a calorie dense diet has had a dramatic effect.

Weighed yesterday and was 184lbs which is an increase of 9lbs in 3 days, needless to say my muscles are brimmed now, pumps and vascularity are insane! Obviously this large jump is just a rebound and the body is acting like a sponge and soaking all the nutrients up.

Not concerned about fat gain, as im a believer that more mass equates to quicker strength gains which ultimately means greater muscle gains. If im getting fat then my muscles are being fully fed!

Mass is the key word at the moment!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Just finishing my 1st week into my bulking diet and training, im happy overall. Weight is up to 187lbs in less than a week, 12lbs increase and training feels immense.

I should add what aas im currently using:

Started at the beginning of this week, Orbis Test 400 3ml per week & Orbis Deca 300 3ml per week. Oxymethalone 150mg per day.

Will take a weekly picture to assess the new mass as it progresses.

Heres a picture from the start & today, basically end of week 1.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

humanchemistry said:


> After recent calender changes, im no longer able to compete in the Welsh Mens Physique this year, since my post show goal was to progress into the Classic Class next year im going to start my growing earlier than planned. My legs are shockingly bad and need bringing up to scratch so my focus of attention will be primarily on them!
> 
> My current Stats:
> 
> ...


Do phy again and then save for hellacious bulk.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

bail said:


> Looks good mate only thing,
> 
> Maybe oats pwo are a little too high in fat and low Gi, maybe something like low fat pancakes/cereal/weight watchers cakes(pscarb mentioned these) for your pwo carb?


Why that before working out? Sorry, I'm still learning.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Why that before working out? Sorry, I'm still learning.


Pwo means post work out. High gi carbs pwo create a large insulin spike to help shuttle mass nutrients into the muscle cells with less concern of fat cells being influenced


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Another successful leg mission, thats the 2nd week in a row!!!

Still dislike the feeling after training legs, walking like your on stilts is only funny for 5 mins then it creates confrontation between body and mind!

Arguing and shouting at your own legs in public, must seem quite bizarre to most.

Legs are becoming vascular but need muscle to go along with the veins.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck with the growing,

Quick question:-

14,000mg of fish oil, what's the reason behind the high dose??


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

FGT said:


> Good luck with the growing,
> 
> Quick question:-
> 
> 14,000mg of fish oil, what's the reason behind the high dose??


I've been researching alot into John kiefer theories and he advocates the use of 10g + of omega 3 per day to boost the anabolic signals in the body. I initially discovered the theory reading his cbl book but here is an online description

http://www.flexonline.com/nutrition/supplementation/put-mass/supercharge-your-cells-super-growth


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

End of week 2. Weight is increasing at a steady rate now that my energy stores and hydration levels are full again. New weight is 191 lbs, 16lbs total increase.

Training is going well with strength increases across the board since last week, food intake is relatively comfortable with the most protein ive ever consumed since i started training.

Heres a picture from the start & today, end of week 2.



Midsection is smoothing over, strength is on the rise though!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

End of week 3

New weight 193lbs, 18lbs total increase.

Strength is still rising and training is generally good with high energy levels even in this heat!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Training feels immense, I think the aas combination is working well along with the increased sets and reps. Pumps are the biggest ive ever experienced, towards the end of each session I'm struggling to even move the trained body part.

I've never used deca before or oxymethalone at 3 tabs per day, but I'm definitely enjoying this cycle already!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Bit of entertainment today!

Monday is leg day, as ive already explained my legs are by far my weakest body part so im giving them hell to make them grow...

To the extent that today i ended up in hospital after fainting in the gym and sort of had a seizure for 5-10 mins (shaking and eyes rolling) before regaining consciousness.



Spent the full day in hospital having tests done.

Glucose Readings were (5.3 after regaining consciousness, 4.8 in hospital few hours later)

EPG (Showed irregularity in ambulance but then all was ok in the hospital)

Blood tests were taken but im still awaiting the results.

The final conclusion was it was down to over exertion and resulted in inflicted trauma to the vagus nerve.

On a positive note, it was a good leg session and im feeling fine now  :thumbup1:

Mrs is shaken up though as she witnessed the whole thing, thought i was ding dong gone.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

humanchemistry said:


> Bit of entertainment today!
> 
> Monday is leg day, as ive already explained my legs are by far my weakest body part so im giving them hell to make them grow...
> 
> ...


Christ that must of been some leg workout


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Christ that must of been some leg workout


I didnt realize that mental strength can actually push you too far lol had a lot of very bizarre looks from the doctors and nurses when i said i carried on training when i started to feel sick and light headed.

Question of the day was "why didnt you stop when you started to feel sick or dizzy?"

Unofficial reply "Its all about the GAINZ!"


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

humanchemistry said:


> I didnt realize that mental strength can actually push you too far lol had a lot of very bizarre looks from the doctors and nurses when i said i carried on training when i started to feel sick and light headed.
> 
> Question of the day was "why didnt you stop when you started to feel sick or dizzy?"
> 
> Unofficial reply "Its all about the GAINZ!"


Mate we all have to remember we aren't invincible. No point in looking good if you're dead, or in 10 years time you can't even grip a plate or cutlery.

You been checking your BP? You've gained well so far, if it were me I'd drop the oxy's


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Mate we all have to remember we aren't invincible. No point in looking good if you're dead, or in 10 years time you can't even grip a plate or cutlery.
> 
> You been checking your BP? You've gained well so far, if it were me I'd drop the oxy's


Yeah I see your point, easy to get carried away thinking your invincible.

Forgot to mention my blood pressure was slightly high straight after the seizure but returned to normal levels shortly after gaining consciousness and remained ok for the rest of the day.

My blood pressure was 125 - 65

Going to swap leg press for lunges for the next few weeks as this is the exercise that caused the problem


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Feeling sick and light headed every time I train since I started using oxys, taking into consideration I passed out last week I'm starting to think 3 tabs per day is too much, I'm going to have a week off them and if I feel better in a weeks time then I'll reintroduce them but just 1 tab per day.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Im doing NCBM


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Im doing NCBM


What's NCBM? North Carolina Baptist Men? National Conference of Black Mayors?


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

humanchemistry said:


> Bit of entertainment today!
> 
> Monday is leg day, as ive already explained my legs are by far my weakest body part so im giving them hell to make them grow...
> 
> ...


Consider it a badge of honour mate (1 badge is enough, don't do it again  ). Good to see you live and well.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Zurg said:


> What's NCBM? North Carolina Baptist Men? National Conference of Black Mayors?


No carbs before Marbs


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

humanchemistry said:


> I didnt realize that mental strength can actually push you too far lol had a lot of very bizarre looks from the doctors and nurses when i said i carried on training when i started to feel sick and light headed.
> 
> Question of the day was "why didnt you stop when you started to feel sick or dizzy?"
> 
> Unofficial reply "Its all about the GAINZ!"


hah You are the man :lol:



bail said:


> Yes that is the method meal 1-4 were pro fat them introduce carbs 40 min pre for around a three-four hour window ,
> 
> True cbl is actaully eating as much crap as possible pwo,
> 
> ...


off topic sorry

what if I'm always training around 9am, carbs first and then protein and fat during the day?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> hah You are the man :lol:
> 
> off topic sorry
> 
> what if I'm always training around 9am, carbs first and then protein and fat during the day?


That's the one mate same effect staying insulin senstive up to point of training,

In essence should work more effectively as in theory your more insulin senstive in the morning


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

3rd day without any Oxy's and feeling alot better, no dizziness in the gym and feel a lot more energized.

Going to keep to reintroduce the Oxy's next week but at just 50mg per day


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

End of week 6 and up to 198lbs. The heaviest I've ever been before is 200lbs so nearly into new territory. 8 weeks of this cycle remaining, would like to get up to 210


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Chest today, currently at 198lbs


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=329730177186719&set=vb.244203439072727&type=2&theater

Short clip of last weeks quad session, alternative training methods than the usual. 220kg leg press for as many reps as possible (3 sets), concentrated single leg press assisted with other leg (3 sets each leg, awsum exercise!), hack squats slow and concentrated (3 sets), leg extensions with 5 sec hold at top. (drop sets)

My legs were smashed after this session!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Coming towards end of cycle, current weight 14st 6. Biggest ive ever been and strongest, havent been able top concentrate to much on diet or training over the last 2 weeks as ive been working flat out whilst having job interviews to attend and stress about. Ive been very fortunate though and have managed to bag a much better job which starts next week so concentration should be back 100% then.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

humanchemistry said:


> Coming towards end of cycle, current weight 14st 6. Biggest ive ever been and strongest, havent been able top concentrate to much on diet or training over the last 2 weeks as ive been working flat out whilst having job interviews to attend and stress about. Ive been very fortunate though and have managed to bag a much better job which starts next week so concentration should be back 100% then.


Cracking gym!


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

New job is going really well, haven't trained much since I started there though. Used the last 3 months to go through pct and settle myself into work.

Looking at waiting another 3 weeks before starting my next cycle.

Currently around 14st which I'm happy with considering I'm at the end of my pct and have been lazy throughout it. (body shape has changed a bit though, to be expected after Xmas period)

Decided to change my spare room into a gym so I can avoid peak time gym use. Got what I need.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

New 16 week cycle planned:

1600mg test

1000mg bold (1st time using)

40mg dbol 4 week frontload

750mg tren last 6 weeks

Hoping to get the increased hunger effect and vascularity from the equipoise.

Test / tren I've always liked!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> New 16 week cycle planned:
> 
> 1600mg test
> 
> ...


That's a shed load of gear how comes so much??


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

bail said:


> That's a shed load of gear how comes so much??


Just experimenting. See how I react, my last cycle I used more test than usual and gains were notably better. So following trend and going to see how this goes, if nothing significant is achieved then I know it's not worth doing in the future.


----------

